# Suggestions



## AirForceDan (Mar 9, 2021)

As a first time smoker, long time lover, I woke up at 4AM today, and threw some B&B lump charcoal on my modded ECB and threw my coal chimney on the grill half filled with more coal. Once  the coals ashed over,I dumped them in the loaded coal pan and threw about 4-5 pieces of maple on the coals, most around a deck of playing cards size.  Around 5AM, I tossed the 10lb shoulder on when my ECB got to 200* but noticed the temps shot up to 350 in a hurry! I labored for about a half hour to get temps down to around 235*F.  I think the lump coal and maple really took off when I introduced air by taking the lid off to add the meat.Now I’m worried that because of the temp swings and heavy smoke that occurred originally I’ll over smoke the meat. Also, when planning the party I’m smoking this for, I was going to use a 7-8lb butt, not a 10lb shoulder but that’s what the butcher had. To save time i want to finish in the oven. What oven temperature do you recommend and for how long?


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 9, 2021)

Personally I would get your smoker around 275 then  finish in oven at 300, dont worry to much about temp swings butts and shoulders are pretty forgiving.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 9, 2021)

By heavy smoke do you mean a white or grey smoke? If so then you may not like the taste to much. If the meat stayed in there for a good spell. As for maple wood. I don't feel it imparts a strong/heavy smoke flavor. Its more a medium to mild strength wood. If you want to finish it off in the oven I would suggest 275 to 300*.

Chris

Note: It's always a good idea to let your smoker settle in on your desired temp before adding the meat.


----------



## AirForceDan (Mar 9, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> By heavy smoke do you mean a white or grey smoke? If so then you may not like the taste to much. If the meat stayed in there for a good spell. As for maple wood. I don't feel it imparts a strong/heavy smoke flavor. Its more a medium to mild strength wood. If you want to finish it off in the oven I would suggest 275 to 300*.
> 
> Chris
> 
> ...


----------



## AirForceDan (Mar 13, 2021)

Turned out great, btw! I brought temp up to 275, and was done in about 11 hours! I wrapped at 165, but took forever to get out of the stall because high winds kept driving temps down. Plenty of leftovers to drop off at my family’s who are down with the ‘rona.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks good, nice job.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2021)

Still looks like a big success to me, despite the temp challenges.  Nice job!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 14, 2021)

AirForceDan said:


> Turned out great, btw! I brought temp up to 275, and was done in about 11 hours! I wrapped at 165, but took forever to get out of the stall because high winds kept driving temps down. Plenty of leftovers to drop off at my family’s who are down with the ‘rona.


Yep, I'd eat that for sure. Hope that the family gets better soon...


----------

